# Nihon Goshinjutsu Aikido



## Bushido151 (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone interested in blending Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu with Aikido (Nihon Goshin Aikido), check out this web site Aikidobuff.com


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a student of NGA.  I study in the Roanoke, Virginia dojo with Sensei McCraw.  Thus far I'm loving the training.  I checked out the website and found it to be interesting.  What aspects of NGA did you keep when you created the new system?  What did you discard?  I assume since the effort was put into blending the two styles that they blend well together.  Just curious about the mention of Soke Phelps on the site.  Why did he choose to take the title of soke if what has been done is simply blending two existing styles?  Why keep the Nihon in the name if the training is of american origin?  Lots of questions here that I'll toss about when I actually get my brain working (3 or 4 more cups of coffee should do it).  I've done some ground fighting while studying kenpo a while back and can see where some of the locks of aikido would work well on the ground.  Keep us posted on how the transition goes.


----------



## Bushido151 (Mar 19, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> What aspects of NGA did you keep when you created the new system? What did you discard?


Sensei Phelps Kept all aspects of NGA nothing has changed in our Aikido practice, all he did was add Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Aikido on your feet, Jiu-Jitsu on the ground. We still have to learn the 50 classical techs of Nga and test on them the same as you do. Now in our defense lines if you fall instead of letting you get up we go on the ground.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea.  Give a whole new outlook on techniques like low bridge and high bridge.  High bridge to the ground and then into the mount position.  I've done some grappling in the past and have found myself using aikido techs to ground someone and then pouncing with grappling moves when training with someone on our own.  I imagine that adding the BJJ makes for some very interesting randori. :uhyeah:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

*Ive read some on** Nihon Goshinjutsu Aikido and it sounds like a very interesting art!  Id be compelled to take that class, but theres so few and none at all close.  Im very happy with NGA at this point.  Goshinjutsu is a direct spawn off of NGA BTW.

 You can do a Google on it and find a bit out.

 Andrew

*


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 18, 2005)

Just a follow up, Ive been "studying" BJJ off video at home... It would appear that NGA & BJJ would be a most excelent martial art given that NGA is weak on horizontal ground defense, but BJJ appears to be 70% or more of just that.  Taking 2 strong MAs into one only makes common sense. 

For a side note, in my work (corrections), 90% of our restraints end up on the floor, just as does actual street fights... NGA doesnt help me any there, Im left to struggle (Hence the reason I am "studying" BJJ at home). 

If there were a school close to me in Roanoke VA Id be interested to examine the art..

Andrew


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 18, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> Just a follow up, Ive been "studying" BJJ off video at home... It would appear that NGA & BJJ would be a most excelent martial art given that NGA is weak on horizontal ground defense, but BJJ appears to be 70% or more of just that.  Taking 2 strong MAs into one only makes common sense.
> 
> For a side note, in my work (corrections), 90% of our restraints end up on the floor, just as does actual street fights... NGA doesnt help me any there, Im left to struggle (Hence the reason I am "studying" BJJ at home).
> 
> ...


Aikido techniques work just fine while on the ground if you take the time to work them in the horizontal plane.  Takes some work (as does anything worth doing right) to get it just right.  There is at least one BJJ instructor in the Roanoke area.  I think the instructors name is Carson Hurley out on route 460.  Aikido is NOT going to give you an immediate self defense return on your time investment.  As for blending styles there are a couple of different threads here that discuss this very thing.  Blending ground fighting with my aikido is something that I'm just now getting anywhere near feeling comfortable with.  Be patient if you have the time to.  If you need immediate self defense ability for your job then maybe it would be worth looking into augmenting your aikido with BJJ or kenpo.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> Just a follow up, Ive been "studying" BJJ off video at home... It would appear that NGA & BJJ would be a most excelent martial art given that NGA is weak on horizontal ground defense, but BJJ appears to be 70% or more of just that. Taking 2 strong MAs into one only makes common sense.



Makes a lot of sense to me. I'd think they'd match up well. But, you definitely need a partner who knows what he or she is doing to student BJJ.


----------



## Jenna (May 21, 2006)

I just don't understand this notion at all.... The only reason to glue BJJ onto your Aikido is to put a name to something and run around shouting, "hey everybody look what I made!" And Aikido DOESN'T NEED HELP! And it makes the art look poor when aikidoka themselves are the ones prancing off into the trees with these daft ideas. 

If I think my ground skill ispoor I won't take myself to the local BJJ club, I won't buy a book on the Gracies and I won't watch UFC or K-1 or any of those. I will instead have a fellow aikidoka try their best to take me down to give me a chance to fine tune my distance awareness, footwork and speed of first application. The only reason I would want to go to the BJJ guys or Judo guys or JJJ guys across the road is if I really wanted to do those arts which I don't for any number of reasons and if I thought my Aikido was weak or a poor match for me, I would either leave or train harder or with more purpose.

Is it really necessary to glue BJJ skillsonto Aikido because if that was true then aikidoka also need to think about adding some Wing Chun for close range, and several other forms of Kung Fu for the handling of various traditional chinese weapons, TKD for superfast kicks, Kenpo for hard striking, Arnis for stickwork, Silat for knifework and so it goes. Wow, what a fantastic art that would be <<sarcastic>> in reality it would be a shambles of disconnected and mutually exclusive techniques and philosophies and strategies.

Unlessyou desperately need to give the world a some legacy of your martial arts knowledge with your name on it, stick to Aikido as it is, stop messing with it and practise SMARTER.

I wonder what sort of Aikido some people are really doing when they believe there is a need to make a big stew out of it and selections of other arts??? I never liked stew anyway but I love chocolate adn not milk chocolate because adulterating PURE chocolate with milk and lots of extra sugar makes it sickening and hard to stomach. Pure chocolate is where it's at and that is the only drug for me 

OK enough nonsense.... Class dismissed you lot are all givin teacher a headache, LOL  And don't forget your assignment on why adding other arts to Aikido is like the heavy handed chef with too many spices in his rack, LOL....

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 21, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Aikido techniques work just fine while on the ground if you take the time to work them in the horizontal plane. Blending ground fighting with my aikido is something that I'm just now getting anywhere near feeling comfortable with. Be patient if you have the time to.


 
sensei demonstrated some aiki nage henka tonight, and one of them is using aiki nage to throw someone whom are mounted on your stomach and punching your face. he shows many waza, but all of them are to escape pins. Brazil Jiujitsu and Judo is much more advanced than aiki jujutsu in the realm of ground fighting.


----------



## theletch1 (May 21, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> sensei demonstrated some aiki nage henka tonight, and one of them is using aiki nage to throw someone whom are mounted on your stomach and punching your face. he shows many waza, but all of them are to escape pins. Brazil Jiujitsu and Judo is much more advanced than aiki jujutsu in the realm of ground fighting.


Because they SPECIALIZE in being on the ground for the most part.  I'll stick to my aikido and work out how to make aikido techniques work on the ground.  I really enjoy working out with guys from other styles, though, and getting a different perspective on ground fighting.  Really, though, it is rare to see any sort of ground fight training in an aikido dojo.  Is this something, in the minds of all you instructors out there, that we should concentrate a little more on?


----------



## Jenna (May 21, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Because they SPECIALIZE in being on the ground for the most part. I'll stick to my aikido and work out how to make aikido techniques work on the ground. I really enjoy working out with guys from other styles, though, and getting a different perspective on ground fighting. Really, though, it is rare to see any sort of ground fight training in an aikido dojo. Is this something, in the minds of all you instructors out there, that we should concentrate a little more on?


Hey Jeff 
This is superb. I am glad to have someone with a similar viewpoint to my own. Well said and you are welcome at my little training group anytime you are over this way 

This is exactly how we do it. We are a small group of similar level aikidoka and train as many scenarios as we can to push each other. We train weapons, strikes, all manner of kicks and yeah, takedowns and all the stuff that usually do not constitute a part of traditional Aikido practice at least not any clubs I have been schooled in.

I think there is a need as you say to diversify some of the attacks we normally train. But NOT our own defences. I think these are a unified set of  techniques, and you will appreciate this I am certain, that they all WORK TOGETHER. Adding ground stuff or fancy kicks into the coherent forms of Aikido in whatever style, will only make a mess of it.

I have nothing against BJJ, Judo, Kajukenbo or any of the other arts but for me Aikido is where it's at and where I am at. BJJ + Aikido = pigs a$$ pardon me terribly sorry scuse my language 

Anyway, I will shut up now and skulk away and put on my hakama and throw myself about a bit, LOL

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------

